# Today! Sunday.. Ride ur bike thru DownTown LA



## Jrodarod (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 2, 2018)

The kids and I had a blast!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like everyone is taking their bikes for a walk.


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 2, 2018)

That area was the Dismount Zone. A few venders and shops for the riders.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 912859
> The kids and I had a blast!



Bet they woulda had more fun on a Colson riding with the Coasters today


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 3, 2018)

My daughter wore her Colson shirt. But, it was alittle cold out there. Almost freezing at 62 degrees!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 3, 2018)

Makes me miss LA


----------



## phantom (Dec 3, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like everyone is taking their bikes for a walk.



I was thinking they might have heard gun fire.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Dec 3, 2018)

No...they were talking to each other how glad they don't have to deal w weather in MI...@35 degrees haha!


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 3, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> My daughter wore her Colson shirt. But, it was alittle cold out there. Almost freezing at 62 degrees!!



I wish it was 62 here in Connecticut!


----------

